

Asynchronous extension hooks with Perl - draegtun
http://www.simplicidade.org/notes/archives/2009/04/asynchronous_ex.html

======
SwellJoe
I've frequently seen recommendations for POE...it's like a religion. But, when
I've tried to use it, I've been disappointed and frustrated. It just never
felt right as an API or an implementation of event-driven applications. (It's
been compared to Twisted in the Python world, which I also don't particularly
love...but I don't think POE even holds up to that comparison.)

Interestingly, the author of this post suggest AnyEvent, which I'd never heard
of, but will check out now that I know about it.

~~~
rjurney
I used POE to get more work out of each thread of a web crawler. It scaled to
about 20 asynchronous crawlers in one thread, but above that amount things got
much more complex than using threads. POE's non-preemptive scheduling made it
quite tricky to get everything working ok past that point - some component or
other would time out, and it was murder debugging POE's debug output.

It ended up being harder than just using threads, although I was able to get
20 times the work per thread, so I'll count that a success.

POE is tricky as hell, and I kept thinking, "Why am I not just using Erlang?
It does this, only its scheduling is preemptive and I don't have to worry so
much about things breaking."

POE is cool, but it only gets you so far if you're doing something very
parallel.

